# Juice Mixing



## Alex (23/12/14)

Polar Bear Clone by Grizzly Vapes

Juice Mixing - Benoni Style. 





So my arm was taking strain, until I looked over and spotted my drill  Light bulb moment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Useful 1


----------



## Ollie (23/12/14)

YEEAAAHHHHHH

Excellent idea @Alex. Sheesh, im totally going to do that myself! Thanks for the tip!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

Super idea @Alex

But how do you just keep it spinning ? 
Don't you have to press the drill fire button?
And how long and at what speed do you spin it?

I fear if I try that I will get pieces of glass and juice all over the floors and ceiling. Lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (23/12/14)

Silver said:


> Super idea @Alex
> 
> But how do you just keep it spinning ?
> Don't you have to press the drill fire button?
> ...



Yeah, start off slow and make sure it's secure first. I turned the speed control to the lowest setting for this task.

And now I have that bottle all gift wrapped in foil, enjoying a nice sun tan outside for the rest of the day. Looking forward to see if there is any colour change later this evening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/12/14)

now thats innovative at its best @Alex
i looked
i smiled
and tonight i will try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (23/12/14)

Wow the colour has already developed a dark rich hue from a few hours in the sun. Impressive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (23/12/14)

So from this last night




To this now, after a few hours in the sun today.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

Alex said:


> So from this last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a lovely tan she got 

Quite a transformation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/12/14)

That's insane for a single day. Remarkable improvement. Your experiment has paid off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (16/2/15)

love the drill juice bottle spinner. awesome idea


----------



## rogue zombie (16/2/15)

I spin with sticky tape and a beater...




It spins, vibrates...fast

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

